# Flag Tail Centipede



## Geography Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

I heard I can keep more then one Flag Tail Centipede in a single cage. Is this true? Is there a certain amount of them like no more then 4 or something? Also is it risky?

Cheers,


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jun 24, 2006)

Of course there will always be a risk, but I've heard a couple times of people keeping _Alipes_ communally successfully, you'll just need a larger tank and more hide spots. If you are interested in communal centipede keeping, maybe you should look into _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, they tolerate each other pretty well.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 25, 2006)

don't forget to feed them more often when summer comes and their metabolisms increase or you will definitely experiece some cannibalism

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

